# In-ceiling speakers



## kevin david (Sep 13, 2012)

I am installing in-ceiling speakers throughout my new home remodel - including bedrooms, dining area, formal lounge. In my living room I have a separate home theater set up with traditional 5.1 system. My question on which I need advice is what in- ceiling speakers to go for. I have been recommended speakercraft aim one as well as definitive technology DI 8 or 6.5. Price point is almost the same for both brands in the approximate $200 to $250 range. I am looking for mid range - quality sound that won't also bankrupt me. Any advice highly appreciated.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

First off - welcome to HTS! :wave:

I would take a look at the PSB M6X6.1 speakers. PSB makes excellent speakers (I have personally auditioned 3 different PSB speakers and was impressed with them all) and you can get those at DMC Electronics right now for $199 a piece.


----------



## kevin david (Sep 13, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> First off - welcome to HTS! :wave:
> 
> I would take a look at the PSB M6X6.1 speakers. PSB makes excellent speakers (I have personally auditioned 3 different PSB speakers and was impressed with them all) and you can get those at DMC Electronics right now for $199 a piece.


Thanks for the warm welcome! And thanks for the advice too. The model you mention seems to be in-wall. Are the PSB in-ceiling speakers also good?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Take a look at Snell, on close-out pricing. You can save some money.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-inch-coax-Direct-Power-waveguide-Each/1.html


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## kevin david (Sep 13, 2012)

drdoan said:


> Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


Thank you Dennis. Great service and thanks to all the contributors for their valued advice.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

kevin david said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! And thanks for the advice too. The model you mention seems to be in-wall. Are the PSB in-ceiling speakers also good?


It looks like that speaker can be mounted in ceiling or in wall - should be fine for your intended use.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> First off - welcome to HTS! :wave:
> 
> I would take a look at the PSB M6X6.1 speakers. PSB makes excellent speakers (I have personally auditioned 3 different PSB speakers and was impressed with them all) and you can get those at DMC Electronics right now for $199 a piece.


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Joe nailed exactly what I would recommend. These In Walls retail for $400 a pair and are a fantastic value at $199.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 7, 2012)

Avoid speakercraft. Def Tech, PSB, good choices.


----------

